# Does daily 16 hour downloading affects pc health??



## rishitells (Aug 15, 2009)

Hi guys, i have a 256 kbps unlimited connection which i use for surfing at day and downloading at night. Total time is approx. 16 hours. 
Will it affect the life of my PC? Recently i faced a problem when my CRT monitor stopped displaying anything. There was no light in the monitor and then I got it repaired for Rs. 750. 
Was it because of the continuous running of PC? 
And should i continue downloading without caring anything.
I mean, is it sure that continuous running doesn't affect PC in any way??
I have an AMD Athlon 64 3000+ 754 Pin, Asus K8V-MX Motherboard and Seagate Barracuda 500 GB Hard Disk. And an LG CRT Monitor.

Please help me!!


----------



## desiibond (Aug 15, 2009)

as long as you have good and stable PSU, it should be good. Also, keep your monitor off when you are not using it.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 15, 2009)

Hey buddy I do the same......!!

And I also faced prblm with my LG CRT monitor and got it repaired for rs 600/-

Aftr tat I replaced it wid LCD.

Its running f9.


----------



## rishitells (Aug 15, 2009)

Is LCD more stable than CRT?
I mean if i purchase one, will it have no problem like the one we mentioned?
Because if anything goes wrong with the LCD, i think it will be a bit difficult to get it repaired.

Anyway, my PSU is 5 Year Old, but i think it's running fine,
The problem i faced was only with the monitor.
And I am afraid if the monitor again causes the same problem.

I think i should remove the power cable of monitor every time I leave my PC for long downloading, shouldn't I?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 15, 2009)

I dnt know wat was the prblm wid ur monitor.

Well I need to change sumthng rubber like round shaped sumthing connected @ the top of picture tube.

I used to keep the monitor off while downloading but then also I faced the prblm.

Aftr tat I replaced tat CRT wid LCD. And blive me I use my PC more than b4......I didn't faced ny prblm.....!!

And enjoying a lot better muvi and gaming experience.

CRT's r power hogging.......Even my electricity bill got low now......!!

I dnt think LCD's goes wrong as frequently as CRT's


----------



## desiibond (Aug 15, 2009)

afaik, CRTs have lot lot longer life than LCDs. Keep your monitor off whenever not in use and it should be fine. There are millions of CRTs that stay on all them time for months


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Aug 15, 2009)

In many offices, the PCs remain on almost 24 hours. Of course one should expect problems due to wear and tear. Even I also use my PC a lot. I keep my monitor off when I am only downloading.


----------



## rishitells (Aug 15, 2009)

Ok, that's all for monitor. I will go LCD as soon as possible.
But is there any chance of hard-disk failure, or some other internal problem??


----------



## NucleusKore (Aug 15, 2009)

Why do you want your monitor on when downloading overnight. Turn it off. Simple.


----------



## saqib_khan (Aug 15, 2009)

yeah, y not off ur monitor's switch. I too do the same. When downloading, I switch off my monitor.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 15, 2009)

^^Tats rite........Keep ur monitor turn off overnight.

Even I used to do so.


----------



## rishitells (Aug 15, 2009)

I always kept my monitor turned off while downloading at night and even after it my monitor went wrong. I am using it since july 2004. And it never created any problem.

But just when i got the internet, I faced this problem after one month, now everyone in my family blames me and my downloading for this, and say that you should not continue it....but I will surely not listen to them


----------



## desiibond (Aug 15, 2009)

^^that should just be a coincidence. It doesn't matter what you do on your PC


----------



## NucleusKore (Aug 15, 2009)

^Maybe he was downloading 12"

Monitor couldn't take it any more.

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/38large.png


----------



## Krow (Aug 15, 2009)

^Maybe he was downloading a pirated core i7 monster rig and Intel caught him and busted his output device.

@  *Rishabh_sharma1990* Yeah! My friend's family told him that his power supply stopped working after only one month of buying because he opened the cabinet too frequently to clean the dust.

Your problem seems something else. Just switch off the monitor when downloading and all will be fine!


----------



## amitash (Aug 15, 2009)

24hr running will be fine if:

1.keep ur monitor turned off wen not in fromnt of it
2.run a stability test on your cpu using a software called prime95, simultaneously run coretemp to monitor temperatures...find out what model ur cpu is and find out the safe operating temperature by using a google search....If the prime95 test doesnt fail or the computer doesnt crash or cpu overheats...then u might come across probs later on

3.you say ur PSU is 5 years old...be carefull with that...its vital that you have a good psu or u might just end up frying everything on your comp

4.upgrading to LCD will be good nowadays, will reduce your elec bill greatly and wont affect your eyesight


----------



## siddharthmakwana (Aug 16, 2009)

Rishabh_sharma1990 said:


> Ok, that's all for monitor. I will go LCD as soon as possible.
> But is there any chance of hard-disk failure, or some other internal problem??



No man there is no chance of hard disk failure...when i want to download full distro of linux i keep my computer ON for 4-5days...
the most important thing is that your system should have nice cooling system that prevent damage of electronic component in long run.....


----------



## rishitells (Aug 16, 2009)

amitash said:


> 3.you say ur PSU is 5 years old...be carefull with that...its vital that you have a good psu or u might just end up frying everything on your comp



Frying up everything....??
Is is really possible? 
My AMD Athlon runs fine and there is no overheating or other problem with that.
Plus i have a UPS. I think it will monitor the voltage properly.

And thanks for suggestions....


----------



## the.kaushik (Aug 18, 2009)

Ramakrishnan said:


> In many offices, the PCs remain on almost 24 hours. Of course one should expect problems due to wear and tear. Even I also use my PC a lot. I keep my monitor off when I am only downloading.


 Same here!


----------



## amitash (Aug 18, 2009)

^Yours is too 

anyway:



> Frying up everything....??
> Is is really possible?



Oh yes it is...happened to me, under UPS 2 or 3 times..


----------



## official (Aug 21, 2009)

sometime voltage fluctuations may be held reponsible..or it may be simply coincedental...
i download too..and my pc runs almost 16-20 hrs a day. Some time i run it for 2 to 3 days.
Previously i had Intex 450 watt psu....but then i got a Cooler Master 500 watt.. no problem till now..had been running for last 2 years. Oh i switch off my monitor when not in use.. i hav VA1903wm.


----------



## shaunak (Aug 23, 2009)

I keep my pc on 24x7. 

I am yet to suffer from component failure due to overuse.

I do however suffer from large power bills.

Just give it a reboot once in a few days if you are on windows.


----------

